# Adopting in Portugal



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All

Myself and my wife are thinking about the possibility of adopting a child in a few years time.

We haven't really looked into it yet as we are still very much in the discussion stages.

Just wondering if anyone knows if it is possible for a non Portuguese speaking expat to adopt in Portugal?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

we have friends who adopted a baby boy two years ago. They are Portuguese and the whOle process took them 3/4YEARS from start to finish. 

I would imagine that adopting as non Portuguese would be a NIGHTMARE


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you try this document http://www4.seg-social.pt/documents/10152/14984/adocao

This one will translate Portal do Cidadão - 1 - Planear uma criança

and this one for International adoption
Portal do Cidadão - Adoção internacional


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Siobhán says I pretty certain that fluent Portuguese would be a must and fairly certain that you would reguire language and Citizenship as a pre-requisite certainly for Portuguese children


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Why not learn the language and give a kid a home? It would be a lovely thing to do, just means some hard work.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Centralbound said:


> Why not learn the language and give a kid a home? It would be a lovely thing to do, just means some hard work.


Neither becoming fluent in the language or getting Citizenship are that easy or straightforward


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In all information the word Cidadãos (citizens) appears constantly. When 
a Portuguese citizen, resident in Portugal, and a very well paid job, has difficulties
What chance do you honestly think someone from outside the country would have.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Surely its possible to adopt a baby legally in some other non-EU country (Colomiba/India/???) and bring it legally to Portugal as your own? There must be some countries out there that let you adopt just by having a passport and say a bank account or something?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Babies for sale eveywhere but a lot of the places are certainly not kosher or should not be dealt with Portugal naturally as most of EU has welfare of child as paramount and continuing it's cultural heritage


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to work in the Fostering and Adoption Department of a County Council who tried at one time to promote Inter-Country Adoption. It was a nightmare for all concerned. At the time the fashion, and it really was that, was for a Chinese girl after people watched a harrowing TV programme. Then it was Russian children and most of those adopted were found to have severe disabilities. The authorities in UK make it extremely tough for would-be adopters in their investigations. Friends were turned down because they attended the local church every Sunday. I cannot imagine that Portugal will be any different.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All

Thanks for the replys. I don't have much internet access at the mo, so It will take me a while to reply.

I never thought for one minute that it would be easy. I just wanted to know if it is possible.

We are learning to speak Portuguese, and after 4 months in Portugal, speak better Portuguese than most expats I have met that have been here 10 years. But anyone that has tried knows what a difficult language it is. 

It's a shame I'm not filthy rich like Brad Pit & whatever her name is. 

It's something I need to look into more once I have internet.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well you have 6 years of* legal Registered Residency* which is the minimum time before you can apply for Portuguese Nationality which is a basic requirement to adopt


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah seems like it might be a non starter in Portugal, but I will thoroughly read up on the matter. If we do decide that is what we need to do and there is no other option, then we could always return to the U.K. It's a good few years off yet, if we do decide to try.
Friends just went through the process in the U.K and it took 2 years.


----------

